# My new 1815 40mm



## rondv22

Finally, after many days battling between the up/down vs 1815 40mm. I got the 1815 40mm WG, love it !!!! 

The 1815 is perfect size at 40mm, perfect thickness. iPhone pictures doesn't do justice to this watch. The WG case finish is best of class, the dial changes colours whether indoor or out door, at times it is antique off-white other its crisp white silver, just amazing ! 

Thank you guys for all the advice.

Some first iPhone pictures:


----------



## drhr

Nice, thx for updating!!


----------



## seanwontreturn

huge congrats, the king of sec & PR subdials arrangement watch!


----------



## charo

Love that watch (the smaller version, though 2014). Wish they would make the case in platinum, and add a power reserve!


----------



## evanisrushin

That's a sexy watch, my friend!


----------



## Tyris Flare

charo said:


> Love that watch (the smaller version, though 2014). Wish they would make the case in platinum, and add a power reserve!


They do.


----------



## whitey_rolls

What a beauty - gratz on the new piece!


----------



## bizznatchers

man that watch a beaut congrats


----------



## dantan

That is a truly beautiful dress watch. I would love to own one of these!


----------



## vince.cb

Woah, stunner! Amazing taste & congratulations!! Enjoy.


----------



## Ferg

Absolutely beautiful. That watch makes iPhone pictures look good.

Congratulations!!


----------



## sduford

Green with envy. What a beautiful watch!


----------



## maikeru

Beautiful piece. Congrats!


----------



## Babka

A fabulous piece and your pic a perfect match with the shirt and car. Congrats and ENJOY!


----------



## rondv22

thank you guys for all the kind words !!


----------



## dantan

Beautiful watch! This watch would be right at the top of my list for a Dress Watch, if I could actually afford it!!!


----------



## Magic Stick

New to this forum and right away i find what im looking for!
this beauty is a beast


----------



## SpeedRacer

Looks great you you. What's your wrist size?

I keep thinking I need to go with the 38.5MM

I have a 6.5" wrist, so the 40mm dress watch may be a bit much. I took a $400 flyer on a SEIKO Cocktail watch - round case shape like the 1815. It feels big. Not about to take a $26K gamble.


----------



## drhr

SpeedRacer said:


> Looks great you you. What's your wrist size?
> 
> I keep thinking I need to go with the 38.5MM
> 
> I have a 6.5" wrist, so the 40mm dress watch may be a bit much. I took a $400 flyer on a SEIKO Cocktail watch - round case shape like the 1815. It feels big. Not about to take a $26K gamble.


If this helps, 6.5 inch wrist flat on top, 39mm 1815 up/down. Still a tad too large for me, prefer 37 - 38 mm 1815's when/as available . . .


----------



## SpeedRacer

drhr said:


> If this helps, 6.5 inch wrist flat on top, 39mm 1815 up/down. Still a tad too large for me, prefer 37 - 38 mm 1815's when/as available . . .


Thank you!!!

That helps a great deal. I think that a 38.5...or dare I say a 36mm 1815 would be right for me. Will keep looking.


----------



## drhr

SpeedRacer said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> That helps a great deal. I think that a 38.5...or dare I say a 36mm 1815 would be right for me. Will keep looking.


You're welcome, glad it helped! And agree, 36 mm would be fine. Here are 2 older 36 mm 1815's and a 37 mm 1815 Moon Phase . . .


----------



## SpeedRacer

Ahh.

Yes. Maybe the 36mm WG 1815 (not up/down) would work.

Any idea when they were discontinued? Wondering what a mint specimen would cost...


----------



## SpeedRacer

Wait...I answered my own question.

Wow. I see 36mm 1815's from the late nineties - in Platinum - for $14K? That's something. I need to do more research!


----------



## rott3

Woww the 1815's are beautifull...I gess I will have sweet dreams tonight


----------



## IveBeenMoved

Congrats rondv22, I think you made the right choice. Saw your earlier post where you were deciding between the 1815 vs the 1815 Up/Down. The latter despite its symmetrical dial just doesn't come across as being well-balanced in appearance. The two sub-dials appear to be pushed too far to the perimeter of the main dial. The 1815 just looks so classically elegant.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser

Congrats. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## mel_smog

Super sexy!


----------



## bizznatchers

great watch this on my list of to gets....wear it in great health!


----------



## WineMan

Just got my 1815 40MM but the rose gold, loving it (of course)


----------



## reuven

Is it me or does Lange polish its watches somehow better than PP its watches?


----------



## sduford

WineMan said:


> Just got my 1815 40MM but the rose gold, loving it (of course)


Simply gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## CW_Doktoray

perfect watch


----------



## ccm123

That's a beauty!


----------



## Turbora13

phenomenal, very elegant without being dainty. enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Gecko

Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wx_073

Congrats!!! Wear it in good health!!! Thanks for pics!


----------



## vas1903

Beautiful watch, simplicity and elegance as its finest.


----------



## watchfanatic100

Looks awesome and in place with the beemer!!!


----------



## almondramanrao

Congrats great watch I like the space between the lugs!!!


----------



## Gokaden

Real classy!


----------



## wwq5

Beautiful beautiful watch. Congratulations.


----------



## bcbcbck

Fantastic. Wonderful harmony with your wrist and shirt.


----------



## carpentk37

Beautiful watch and right in my wheel house (WG / PT collector). Congrats!


----------



## thehoracle

Those blue hands! ALS is a grail for me as well, congrats!


----------



## bwong

Thanks for your lead. Just received my ALS 1815 (233.026) in WG, 40 mm. Loving it, too.


----------



## Jkfsu

Looks great


----------



## set

Absolutely beautiful. My grail watch!


----------



## Robert Samuel

Congratulations sir! Wear it in good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ekana

Wawawiwa ! That's one nice piece


----------



## cwatchman

Gorgeous timepiece. Congrats!


----------



## Richerson

stunning


----------



## tim_horton

Love that white gold and blue hands.


----------



## chochocho

congrats!!


----------



## raja_3012

Insanely stunning.. Congratulations on your new time piece.


----------



## jscho

woaw.. nice!! congrats!


----------



## macct

It looks great. Enjoy the new watch.


----------



## macct

drhr said:


> You're welcome, glad it helped! And agree, 36 mm would be fine. Here are 2 older 36 mm 1815's and a 37 mm 1815 Moon Phase . . .


The photos look great and thank you for sharing the wrist shots and perspective on size.


----------



## MJACLA09

That's fantastic


----------



## Emospence

Damn nice, the stuff grails are made of. Congrats.


----------



## Dapuma

What is the story with the power reserve on the left and the seconds on the right?


----------



## yoyogift8

Awesome!


----------



## bowxser

good size. whats your wrist size?


----------

